# HELP Red Alert 2 wont work on windows 7



## spiky mike (Apr 17, 2010)

if anyone knows how to re-encrypt or patch up the issue red alert 2 has with windows 7 PLEASE let me know


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi spiky mike and welcome to TSF,

What is the issue?
Do you get any error messages, could you post them.
Could you also post your system specs.


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

spiky mike said:


> if anyone knows how to re-encrypt or patch up the issue red alert 2 has with windows 7 PLEASE let me know


...Off the top of my head, I don't think it runs natively in 7. Use compatibility mode and run in the latest config the software states is supported.


----------



## spiky mike (Apr 17, 2010)

no theres no error message or anything. i put the disc in, the initial screen that says install, explore cd, and cancel comes up. i click install then nothing.... i tried downloading a patch thinking as long as the patch is downloaded the game will see it running in the computer as well and maybe it would install.... am i maybe using the patch wrong? does the game need to be downloaded before the patch?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Spiky mike,
Browse the CD, find the "install.exe" or "setup.exe" right click on it and choose properties -> compatibility
under compatibility mode tick "run this program in...."
choose Windows XP SP3
also make sure to run it as administrator


----------



## spiky mike (Apr 17, 2010)

okay ill try that... i found what i need (compatability and running it to xp sp3) but im not sure what to do from here... do i just now click install? or what?


----------

